# 3DS vs PSVita battery test, Minimum settings.



## heartgold (Jan 14, 2012)

​


In a head-to-head battery test, the Nintendo 3DS outlasted the PlayStation Vita.  YouTube user Kurekureyon filmed himself comparing the battery life of the two competing handhelds. In the video below you can see the two separately timed play-sessions.

To ensure that both systems would get the most battery life, the systems had their screens dimmed, volume minimized, wi-fi disabled, and 3D turned off (for the 3DS obviously).  He played _F1 2011_ on both systems, timed the tests, and recorded the results.  If you're too lazy to watch the entire 9 minute video, just skip below for the results.

As you can see the PlayStation Vita dies just before the 4 hour and 4 minute mark.  The 3DS, or I guess DS since the 3D was turned off, died three minutes short of 5 hours.
While there are some discrepencies with the testing, such as turning off the 3D, I think you get a good idea for the overall lengths of each handhelds.  Subtract about 30 minutes for the 3DS if you play with the 3D turned on and you end up with the Nintendo 3DS still finishing ahead - but barely.
Either way, both companies were accurate when they promised 3 to 5 hours of battery life.  And if that's not enough, there are plenty of external batteries to extend your battery life - like the Nyko Power Grip.

So the Vita beats the 3DS on highest setting and the 3DS wins on the lowest! It's a draw I suppose


----------



## Qtis (Jan 14, 2012)

Inb4 trolling: "What's the point of the 3D if it's turned off?"

OT: Well this is expected and basically it can sum up to the differences in the consoles. Personally I don't really use the 3D while playing the 3DS except for cutscenes, but it is pretty much the main selling point compared to a normal DS/DSi. Now to wait for the PSVita release and see what games are going to be released..


----------



## Valwin (Jan 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> SNIP




that last test was crap seem how system were ON but none was playing them

what i want is a test with both at full settings with people playing the system


also both system have shitty battery i


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jan 14, 2012)

Valwin said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP
> ...



What does it matter if somebody is playing them or not


----------



## Valwin (Jan 14, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



,,,,,,,,,,,, because it brings more realitic condictions


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jan 14, 2012)

Valwin said:


> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



But does it really matter? I mean it's not like holding the thing and pressing buttons will make HUGE difference.
Oh and a protip you're supposed to use periods, not commas.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 14, 2012)

The problem with a test on "minimum settings" or "maximum settings" or whatever is that those aren't the settings most people would play with. The only way to truly compare is to get each console, put the settings *as you want them* and playing both till the battery dies.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 14, 2012)

Ugh... there isn't any comparison! They both SUCK! 

There isn't ANY mobile device without shit battery nowadays... get over it people. If you want 20 hrs battery life go whip out Game Boy Micros.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 14, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> What does it matter if somebody is playing them or not



I would say it does matter, since when playing a game, you are interacting with different parts of it, to which the game has to deal with them. New data being read in, changes in how much has to be processed (both more and less), etc. If you happen to be doing a test where not much is happening, then it won't have to processes as much, and can therefore last longer. Opposite if right in a spot where a lot is happening.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 14, 2012)

interesting as it seems 3d eats up a lot like 2 screen displays for 1 pc. what i dont understand in the image is why there is a green thin rubber on the hinge connecting the lower half of the 3ds. broken hinge?
maybe the answer comes after watching the vids


----------



## Valwin (Jan 14, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > ZaeZae64 said:
> ...




yes it does matter because the system is been use


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 14, 2012)

SifJar said:


> The problem with a test on "minimum settings" or "maximum settings" or whatever is that those aren't the settings most people would play with. The only way to truly compare is to get each console, put the settings *as you want them* and playing both till the battery dies.



I would have to agree with this, the 3DS in that video looked like it needed some more brightness (in a dark room the lower brightness setting is fine I use it all the time on my DS so I don't burn out my retina's.) but the Vita looked fine in that lighting. 

I do like that this time the 3DS and Vita seem to be more equal in terms of graphics then the DS VS PSP. Don't get me wrong I would rather have my DS any day of the week then a PSP graphics are cool but games.... you gotta have some games!


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 14, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> interesting as it seems 3d eats up a lot like 2 screen displays for 1 pc. what i dont understand in the image is why there is a green thin rubber on the hinge connecting the lower half of the 3ds. broken hinge?
> maybe the answer comes after watching the vids


It's not a broken hinge. He used a rubber band to hold down the R button on both systems. On topic: The batteries are similar, so people will just have to go with the one that has the most games that appeal to them (or get and enjoy both).


----------



## steve1974 (Jan 14, 2012)

no-one would play either with min settings. Sound on full, brightness at highest, 3d on and then redo this


----------



## heartgold (Jan 14, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> interesting as it seems 3d eats up a lot like 2 screen displays for 1 pc. what i dont understand in the image is why there is a green thin rubber on the hinge connecting the lower half of the 3ds. broken hinge?
> maybe the answer comes after watching the vids


There's a green rubber on the Vita too o-o

Edit: Oh, the poster above explained it...nevermind




steve1974 said:


> no-one would play either with min settings. Sound on full, brightness at highest, 3d on and then redo this


Not really, I play on level 1 brightness and 3D on. So if I were to test my normal conditons, lowest brightness, wifi off, powersave on, max sound on earphones and 3D on.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 14, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> Ugh... there isn't any comparison! They both SUCK!
> 
> There isn't ANY mobile device without shit battery nowadays... get over it people. If you want 20 hrs battery life go whip out Game Boy Micros.


or DS Lites
But anyways, the PS Vita's battery life is understandably low, because of its high specs.
Whereas the 3DS, has low specs and low battery life.
But still, 4-5 hours is okay.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 14, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh... there isn't any comparison! They both SUCK!
> ...


DS Lite does not have anywhere near 20 hours of battery life.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 14, 2012)

SifJar said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Schlupi said:
> ...


It has about 14 hours. A very long battery life, even if it doesn't have 20 hours.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 14, 2012)

SifJar said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Schlupi said:
> ...



Pretty close, capable of delivering 15-19 hours, says in the specs sheet.

Man I remember my brand new DSlite back in the days, i used to pump 18 hours out of it, i swear that thing never died.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 14, 2012)

heartgold said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Same here. Left it on the entire day. When i came back, i still used it for about 1 hour, 30 mins, before it died. Best battery life EVAR.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 15, 2012)

steve1974 said:


> no-one would play either with min settings. Sound on full, brightness at highest, 3d on and then redo this


Does someone honestly play a portable in this way? Not to be offensive, but for quite a few people there seem to be problems with the 3D + max brightness setting (especially in the dark). What I'd like to see is how headphones affect the battery life. No PSV to test yet outside of Japan so no go for me :I


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

steve1974 said:


> no-one would play either with min settings. Sound on full, brightness at highest, 3d on and then redo this



I always play at lowest settings with my handhelds. Usually I don't bring earbuds around so I turn audio off and brightness is on lowest (unless I'm in bright light, which is rare). I'd probably do the same on a Vita or 3DS and only go above minimum settings if I was hooked up to a charger.

There's also tests for both systems at minimum settings somewhere, I forget which one won though.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 15, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Same here. Left it on the entire day. When i came back, i still used it for about 1 hour, 30 mins, before it died. Best battery life EVAR.


Wow, 20hrs on a lite? Are you guys referring to a lite on sleep/standby mode? I am certain my little brother's lite can't handle 20hrs of gameplay, even on a brand new battery.




Qtis said:


> steve1974 said:
> 
> 
> > no-one would play either with min settings. Sound on full, brightness at highest, 3d on and then redo this
> ...


Absolutely, I always play my portables on lowest brightness setting (even when I'm outside) and without wifi on. I'm pretty sure that sound outputted by headphones affect less than speakers do, at the least.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 15, 2012)

I always play with lowest settings, but I'm usually not stingy with the 3D as long as I'm not far from being able to charge it. On a long journey, no 3D.

Same with my phone.

Maybe the 3DS would last longer if it didn't have so many flashing lights.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 15, 2012)

Most people don't even use 3D except for when there's something like a cutscene, I usually have my settings on minimum, sometime with sound, wi-fi and turning 3d on and off.
So we can all agree on one thing, both of their battery lifes are shit.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 15, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. Left it on the entire day. When i came back, i still used it for about 1 hour, 30 mins, before it died. Best battery life EVAR.
> ...


Well, not 20, but around 14, on 3rd level setting with mid volume.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 15, 2012)

I read some were that in just a few years we have batteries that will charge in about 30 sec.
At that time, people will stop arguing about battery life (almost)

oh found the links.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/243399/new_tech_can_reduce_battery_charging_time_to_mere_seconds.html
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-11-batteries-quick-anode-technology.html
(yea i was wrong, 1 min for a fully charged battery though xD)


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 15, 2012)

steve1974 said:


> no-one would play either with min settings. Sound on full, brightness at highest, 3d on and then redo this


You're wrong. I play all minimum (except speaker). Who would want to spoil your own eyes playing in intense bright conditions?

On topic: also take note that the 3DS has a far lower capacity battery then the Vita.

Who cares anyway. Both battery life are about equal.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 15, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> I read some were that in just a few years we have batteries that will charge in about 30 sec.
> At that time, people will stop arguing about battery life (almost)



That would make the problem go away if you were close to a power source, but if not, then it's still a problem. That's pretty much the main problem with quite a few devices when they are portable.. :I


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 15, 2012)

Qtis said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > I read some were that in just a few years we have batteries that will charge in about 30 sec.
> ...


http://azsustainability.com/2009/01/25/new-device-allows-you-to-charge-your-laptop-with-your-foot/

Saw one of those in a manga


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP
> ...



Hey Valwin look they already did a test with both at full settings look at the OP


heartgold said:


> *So the Vita beats the 3DS on highest setting* and the 3DS wins on the lowest! It's a draw I suppose


----------



## Valwin (Jan 15, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


that test was a joke they left the console on while not playing it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


It doesn't matter. The Vita would win either way.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 15, 2012)

> The 3DS, or I guess DS since the 3D was turned off



What a stupid comment.


----------



## 1c3 5n0w (Jan 15, 2012)

I thought at first that the 3DS would lose because lots of ppl were saying that it has a really short battery life


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2012)

1c3 5n0w said:


> I thought at first that the 3DS would lose because lots of ppl were saying that it has a really short battery life


Really short as in 4-5 hours with 3D on. The Vita has shitty battery life as well, despite having a "larger" battery it has more to process than the 3DS does. Therefore, the Vita and 3DS are (generally) the same in terms of battery life.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 15, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...




not really


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


Please list all of the viable facts as why it wouldn't please.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 15, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...



ori have a better idea you list me why you think it wotn matter ?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 15, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> or DS Lites
> But anyways, the PS Vita's battery life is understandably low, because of its high specs.
> Whereas the 3DS, has low specs and low battery life.
> But still, 4-5 hours is okay.


I don't think saying low specs, unless you mean lower, does the 3ds justice.

Imagine a 3ds xl. It should have room for a battery such as the psv. 



FireGrey said:


> Most people don't even use 3D except for when there's something like a cutscene, I usually have my settings on minimum, sometime with sound, wi-fi and turning 3d on and off.
> So we can all agree on one thing, both of their battery lifes are shit.



That "most" people use it for cut scenes or not at all seem to be on baseless claims.

While it would be nice to have a bigger battery, I'm mostly next to chargers even when traveling.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 15, 2012)

People who say that 3DS has low processing power + battery sapper/Vita more understandable because of processing power is IMO not really true. It's more of the battery which matters. 

In reality, the 3DS has _less than half_ the battery capacity than the Vita battery and can still hit 1 hour more with low settings/0.5 - 1 hour less with maximum settings. 

The huge downside to both: in 3D the 3DS battery can easily slice to 40% less power. The Vita on the other hand, has an irreplaceable battery and you must send it to Sony.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 15, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> The Vita on the other hand, has an irreplaceable battery and you must send it to Sony.


its not irreplaceable

take the backplate off, and you can remove it
the vita manual even says how to do it
http://www.pspgweber.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=31010


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 15, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > The Vita on the other hand, has an irreplaceable battery and you must send it to Sony.
> ...


My bad. I only remembered past news that it's embedded. Didn't read those manuals


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

OK, but with the 3D off that defeats the purpose of a 3DS, I'd quite like to know the results with it on...


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 15, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> The Vita on the other hand, has an irreplaceable battery and you must send it to Sony.


While that may be unfortunate when the stock battery start to weaken, Sony has that $50 dollar charger.   there probably be charger cases.


Joe88 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > The Vita on the other hand, has an irreplaceable battery and you must send it to Sony.
> ...


Oh, I see... Looks up on youtube.




Seems easy... >.>



NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> OK, but with the 3D off that defeats the purpose of a 3DS, I'd quite like to know the results with it on...


The OP said take about 30mins off.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> OK, but with the 3D off that defeats the purpose of a 3DS, I'd quite like to know the results with it on...


That would make it an unfair comparison.

And besides, the 3DS isn't just DS + 3D.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > OK, but with the 3D off that defeats the purpose of a 3DS, I'd quite like to know the results with it on...
> ...


Yes, but it is one of the major selling points for the 3DS, and plus, in some games (eg. Super Mario 3D Land) playing without it makes the game nearly impossible for some things...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...



Hehe, and Vita means "life", but rather short lived with that battery.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


...
The two yellow arrows on the touch screen + the camera angle changing when walking on certain tiles say hi.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Please show me those batteries that hold the charge for 14 hours of actual gameplay. My DS Lite held its charge for 5-6 hours max when it was fresh out of the box and now holds it up to 4. Unless you're not doing *anything* with the DS, I doubt that it will work for 14 hours non-stop.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Still, the '3' in 3DS isn't there for nothing.






Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > SifJar said:
> ...


On minimum brightness? Some flashcarts can cause battery drain as well...


----------



## 1c3 5n0w (Jan 15, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> 1c3 5n0w said:
> 
> 
> > I thought at first that the 3DS would lose because lots of ppl were saying that it has a really short battery life
> ...


Thanks a lot for the explanation from you, hope to learn more from you in the near future


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> ori have a better idea you list me why you think it wotn matter ?



Ever heard of "burden of evidence"? If you wanna make a claim, don't expect others to prove or disporve for you.

Bottom line, don't say shit you can't back up.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 15, 2012)

nice chocobo music


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 15, 2012)

Hopefully,Sony does something to improve PS Vita's battery life.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 15, 2012)

Valwin said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP
> ...



Any smart 3DS owner would have purchased a Nyko Power Pack by now.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=457225


I don't know in which we should trust...


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 15, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> interesting as it seems 3d eats up a lot like 2 screen displays for 1 pc. what i dont understand in the image is why there is a green thin rubber on the hinge connecting the lower half of the 3ds. broken hinge?
> maybe the answer comes after watching the vids


Its not broken hinge or anything. Both have it for 1 reason. To hold in the drive button which is the right trigger for both the vita and 3ds. The only thing that dude testing it out doing is to move the car's direction.


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2012)

THIS HANDHELDS BATTERY LIFE IS BETTER THAN THE OTHER HANDHELD THEREFORE IT IS THE BETTER HANDHELD.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 15, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> THIS HANDHELDS BATTERY LIFE IS BETTER THAN THE OTHER HANDHELD THEREFORE IT IS THE BETTER HANDHELD.


I think that a lot of people actually think like that. xP


As for me, my 3ds is usually in sleeping mode and I use it mostly when I'm waiting in lines, on the bus, on the train, etc... Although I like handhelds, the reason I like them it's because I can take them anywhere I want, 4/5 hours of battery is enough for small trips or stuff, and when I go to stay at some other place I always take a charger, so for me the short battery isn't really an issue. =O


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 15, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


Most flawed logic ever!

It doesn't matter that there is a 3 in 3DS; The 3D is an _optional feature._


----------



## SifJar (Jan 15, 2012)

It may be optional, but it is the "Unique Selling Point" of the device.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 15, 2012)

Test is invalid to me if 3D is turned off. Vita has a larger resolution and better graphics and the 3D graphics of the 3DS are a visual enhancement a plenty..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Most flawed logic ever!
> 
> It doesn't matter that there is a 3 in 3DS; The 3D is an _optional feature._



It's just rather silly to have an entire device whose main "innovation" (I use that world lightly) is now considered an "optional" feature. It's not like the Vita is called "SUPER HD GRAPHICS PLAYSTATION VITA", it's called the "Playstation Vita" with nothing in its name to advertise significant features about the console. The 3DS is the 3DS because it has 3D. To cut 3D out and label it an "optional feature" is pretty dumb when they make it one of their big selling points.


----------



## Midna (Jan 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Most flawed logic ever!
> ...


Are you criticizing the name, suggesting that the 3D feature be always on, or lambasting this comparison for turning the 3D off?

If the first, you're correct, if the second, you're retarded, if the third, the test was to see which system runs longer on minimal settings. Turning 3D off is part of minimal settings.

Edit: How about the PS Vita 3G? 3G is the main selling point, and it's in the name. Does that mean the Vita should have been tested with wireless on?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

Midna said:


> Are you criticizing the name, suggesting that the 3D feature be always on, or lambasting this comparison for turning the 3D off?
> 
> If the first, you're correct, if the second, you're retarded, if the third, the test was to see which system runs longer on minimal settings. Turning 3D off is part of minimal settings.



I'm going with #1, or more so criticizing people who are saying the 3D is an "optional feature" when it's a heavily advertised one. It's certainly not necessary but it's silly to have an entire device and advertisement campaign booking on a so-called "optional feature".


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 15, 2012)

But the 3D IS an optional feature.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> But the 3D IS an optional feature.



So is playing games. I could just buy the device and do nothing but surf the net and watch Netflix.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > But the 3D IS an optional feature.
> ...


Yes.
But that doesn't render your previous argument valid, nor does it render my argument invalid.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Yes.
> But that doesn't render your previous argument valid, nor does it render my argument invalid.



What I'm saying is that the feature is something expected from the device, especially when it's named *3D*S. To count it out of testing is pretty stupid, especially if the test is to set all features to max.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



Feel free to test out it for yourself. This test conducts the absolute minimum features as possible in what the system’s battery is capable of.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Feel free to test out it for yourself. This test conducts the absolute minimum features as possible in what the system’s battery is capable of.



I know, but there have been tests between the two consoles of both on true max settings (3D on, max brightness, max sound, Bluetooth, WiFi, and 3G on) and then there are tests on "less than true" max settings (meaning no 3D on). Max tests should be with every hardware feature on at least and then a comparable medium running on both (as was tested, SSFIV 3D and UMvC3 are comparable).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 15, 2012)

Or, the 3 in 3DS could mean it's the 3rd true edition of the *D*ual *S*creen hardware (with DSi being the 2nd).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Even if it is an optional feature, 3D is the 3DS main selling point when it was first unveiled. It's still being pushed more than any other feature because it can produce the 3D effect without glasses.


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 15, 2012)

i love how every thread turns into some sort of an argument or debate


----------



## heartgold (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure, 3D in 3DS doesn't stand for 3D, I remember Nintendo themselves saying 3 is for the number of screens, top screen basically acts as 2 screens.

@guild: Yeah i know what trying to get at. 3D screen isn't that taxing as people say it is, there was result with 3D off and on at max settings, the difference was only less than half an hour,i know we can't assume 3DS would come on top using those results here, just as the same test with 3D enable.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's just rather silly to have an entire device whose main* "innovation" (I use that world lightly)* is now considered an "optional" feature. It's not like the Vita is called "SUPER HD GRAPHICS PLAYSTATION VITA", it's called the "Playstation Vita" with nothing in its name to advertise significant features about the console. The 3DS is the 3DS because it has 3D. To cut 3D out and label it an "optional feature" is pretty dumb when they make it one of their big selling points.


I think my mind set is valid, that when see a title with 3ds and you name in orange in recent post, I can go ahead in know you going to bash on the 3ds.

1)The thing has vita in the name, I expect it last longer than almost anything out there./joke
2)That why they took the portable out of ps because it no longer portable anymore./joke 2

3d is only optional because everyone can't handle it, other wise it is most likely be fix to stay on.  

Anyway, didn't get this "argument" when there has been a max and minimum setting with 3d and 3d off compare to the vita.
As said by the op it like 30 mins off with 3d.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I think my mind set is valid, that when see a title with 3ds and you name in orange in recent post, I can go ahead in know you going to bash on the 3ds.
> 
> 1)The thing has vita in the name, I expect it last longer than almost anything out there./joke
> 2)That why they took the portable out of ps because it no longer portable anymore./joke 2
> ...



A) My name is not orange, it's yellow.
B) I make one small note and you seem to think I'm going all out on bashing the 3DS. I didn't know you were a Black Sabbath fan, since it seems that Paranoid is your favorite album. /joke


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 16, 2012)

While the glasses-free 3D is of course being highly advertized and is one selling point, it's still optional. It's the first device to have this that's why it's such a big deal. It was the same thing with the touch screen for gaming on the DS. Now the PSV also has a touch screen, but that's nothing special anymore. What I want to say is glasses-free 3D is new, that's why they advertize it strongly. Still you can use the 3DS perfectly without it, so again making it optional.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 16, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> While the glasses-free 3D is of course being highly advertized and is one selling point, it's still optional. It's the first device to have this that's why it's such a big deal. It was the same thing with the touch screen for gaming on the DS. Now the PSV also has a touch screen, but that's nothing special anymore. What I want to say is glasses-free 3D is new, that's why they advertize it strongly. Still you can use the 3DS perfectly without it, so again making it optional.


That's why I say: Why make 3D be tested in the first place?

In fact, the Vita has no stereoscopic 3D. Also, OLED is supposed to be_ battery saving._


----------



## Qtis (Jan 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> In fact, the Vita has no stereoscopic 3D. Also, OLED is supposed to be_ battery saving._


In other words some laptops (Alienware for example) could be made to run for about 10 seconds if new tech wasn't used.. If something is battery saving, it uses less power, but it doesn't create more of it. Imagine if it wasn't an OLED screen. This should not be questionable. New battery tech will be made in the future and we'll possibly be able to replace the old battery (the ones sold now). Also better processors can consume more power in quite a few ways compared to lower spec'd ones.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 16, 2012)

The only thing I hate about the 3DS is the battery life. If I forget to charge it even one night, it's dead the next time I want to play it. I miss the days where I could charge my SP twice a week and not have to worry about it.


----------

